# gmail problem



## Pragadheesh (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi,
Some weird problem with gmail. When i right click a link to open in a new tab , nothing pops up. I have to right click somewhere other than the link and then right click on the link to get the pop up menu.!! Any one faced such prob or know the solution.??


----------



## dreams (Nov 17, 2009)

Try with a different browser and let us know.


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 18, 2009)

ya i tried with various browsers the problem persists. i tried with firefox as well as chrome..


----------



## Aspire (Nov 18, 2009)

Use Ctrl while opening new Tabs


----------



## Pragadheesh (Nov 19, 2009)

tried pressing ctrl and right clicking. didnt work.!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Middle click on any link to open it in a new tab. Or press ctrl+T. Never faced such a problem.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 19, 2009)

> tried pressing ctrl and right clicking


LEFT CLICK!!!!!

Its the shortcut for opening in New TAB!



			
				Remember!!!! said:
			
		

> SHIFT + Left Click ===> New Window
> CTRL + Left Click ===> New Tab


----------



## dreams (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you using Norton by any chance? This issue came to us when we were working with Symantec. The culprit is the Norton toolbar!!!


----------

